# Had a wreck now what? *More questions post #14* Update #35



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Me and the kids where in an accident yesterday evening.









Thankfully the kids are fine. I did have dd taken to the ER by ambulance because her neck was hurting. The seat belt hit her but she is fine. DS didnt have any pain and was perfectly fine. I am sore from head to toe though and can hardly move today.

DD is 8.8y and was in a high back booster (which I was planning to replace in the next few months because it is nearing its expiration date) the ER Dr. was thrilled that she was still in a booster as old as she is you dont see that around here since the state law says she dosnt need one any more. I am happy about it myself.

DS 4.8y is in a 5pt harness, a Safety 1st Apex 65 it is just over a year old. I got it online at albee baby thanks to the recommendation of posters here on the forum.

I have read that it needs to be replaced but as it was I had to have the il's buy the seat in the first place because we couldnt afford it







That hasnt changed









So how important is it to replace this seat? I want him in a 5 pt for as long as possible and had hopes that he would be in this seat for a few more years yet. But if I have to replace this seat he will probably end up in a booster because there are no 5pt that will fit his weight and height that we could afford









The wreck was very bumpy and a lot of hard knocks involved and I was going at least the speed limit. It almost rolled. Dont know how it didnt actually. 5 guys held it up while we all got out.

Please dont flame me for not having the $ to get a new seat I feel bad enough as it is.

The damage to the van is going to run pretty high to fix for it to be drivable again. I only had liability so no help will come from the insurance since the accident was just me involved.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I am not going to flame you, but the Apex is not safe to use again. If all you can afford is a booster, then he will be safer in a new/safe highbacked booster than in an unsafe harnessed seat.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Hugs Mama, that sounds scary. Thank goodness you are all ok.

How big is your son? Although 5pt is "best" my non-professional opinion is that most nearly 5yos will do well in a high back booster if that fits better into your budget.


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

That's awful and so scary, glad everyone is ok.







Can you check and see if insurance will replace your seats?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Ds is right at 40 pds and 43 inches tall. I know that he can be in a booster but I wanted so badly for him to be in the safest seat possible







:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I can check but with liability only I really doubt they will.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Ds is right at 40 pds and 43 inches tall. I know that he can be in a booster but I wanted so badly for him to be in the safest seat possible







:

If you cannot replace the Apex, then the safest seat possible is a good highbacked booster. Albeebaby.com has Graco Turboboosters for $40 and they usually fit smaller booster riders very well.


----------



## goodmomma76 (Sep 2, 2008)

Some insurance companies will replace your car seats, even if you only have liability just to ensure the safety of children. Please ask them.

Also, I agree with PP, a new booster is better than a wrecked 5 point, you never know where invisible cracks could be.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Right now I still dont know about the car seats and insurance for sure but it dosnt look like they will pay.

I wont know for sure until we have talked to the adjuster. Good news is that I have medical coverage so the ambulance trip and ER co pay looks like will be covered.

Yeah I know the seats arnt safe now. I will manage somehow even if it means a booster.

I am thankful that I have the net and had read here about car seats after crashes or I wouldnt give using them a second thought. I didnt know about experation dates on them either.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I am not going to flame you, but the Apex is not safe to use again. If all you can afford is a booster, then he will be safer in a new/safe highbacked booster than in an unsafe harnessed seat.

I totally agree.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I would apply for a new 5-point seat through kyledavidmiller.org and get a HBB to use in the meantime. kdm.org has a bit of a waiting list, but it will be worth it. Do it, like, today so that you won't have to wait as long.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Kmart has the turbo booster for $35 this week I think. They have a really cute lizard one. It will be fine until you get him a new harnessed seat. Consider it practice for when he goes into one full time.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm assuming this wreck was your fault? If not, then the other person's insurance should be more than happy to buy you a new carseat. I got rear-ended last fall and even though there wasn't anything wrong with my car, they were still more than happy to buy me a new seat for DS - and I bought the nicest seeming seat I could find on short notice (Evenflo Triumph from walmart...). Honestly, if I could do it again, I think I'd order a radian or some other super expensive fancy smancy seat


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I was the only one with damage. Though the truck probably was at least a little to blame but as far as the insurance is concerned it is all on me.

The insurance will not help with the car seats at all. Though thankfully it will help with all the medical and towing expense so that is very helpful.

I am searching right now online to see if I can find a good deal. Ds's seat is on sale for $89.98 with free ship. DD's I was going to get from wal mart but I can get a backless one for $22.99 and a booster with back for $39.99 on sale from $79.99 on the same site Albeebaby as ds seat. I hope the sale lasts long enough that I can manage to get them there.

Ds's seat converts to a booster after he is to big for the harness so I dont want to buy a booster then go and get another of the Apex as well that would be a bit wasteful.

*Is a booster with back safer than one without? How does that work.* The one she had does have a back. The van seat does have a head rest on it if that makes a difference. DD is 4ft 2 inches tall and weighs 63+ pds


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

High back boosters position the seatbelt better, and usually have side impact protection. A backless booster doesn't have SIP.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wont have to go anywhere thank goodness school is out. This sucks so bad. I wish I could remember exactly what happened maybe then I wouldnt feel so stupid or know that I feel stupid for a good reason.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

She is almost nine and 50" tall? For an almost-9yo child who is physically and developmentally typical, I am usually okay with a backless booster as long as there is adequate head support in the vehicle. However, she's small and could use the HBB Turbobooster for a while longer. I know that was a noncommital answer -- and that's because I really don't feel strongly either way.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes she is 8.8y and 50 inches tall measured her about a month ago. Thank you for your responce


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Make sure you get yourselves to a chiropractor.








And be very gentle w/ yourselves. I had PTSD for a few yrs after our accident. I still get a little jumpy in bumper-to-bumper traffic.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I thought I was going to have to go to the Dr yesterday with my neck but thankfully the pain stopped. I am still a bit sore but nothing major. My neck was very bad tuesday evening. Scared me a bit had a headache and my ear and arm felt weird. But when I woke up Wed. morning it was much better.

I am going to try and get to the chiro. But right now my main concern is finding the $ to replace the kids seats and finish the repairs on the van.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you all who offered hugs and suggestions.

Thanks to dh getting a bit of overtime I was able to order the seats last night. They should be here next week.

Can someone tell me why certain colors cost more than others? I could care less what color the seats are though I do prefer dark because they show stains less.

The seat ds has now in light blue and dark blue was $109 and still is but they had the same exact seat in medium blue and dark blue for $89.00







:


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Thank you all who offered hugs and suggestions.

Thanks to dh getting a bit of overtime I was able to order the seats last night. They should be here next week.

Can someone tell me why certain colors cost more than others? I could care less what color the seats are though I do prefer dark because they show stains less.

The seat ds has now in light blue and dark blue was $109 and still is but they had the same exact seat in medium blue and dark blue for $89.00







:

As new colors come in they start rotating out the stock. And sometimes they have sales on certain colors for the hell of it. If you get an "old" color, you may just get an older date of manufacture, but considering your DS's age, I wouldn't worry too much, especially if you got a good deal on it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The seat I am getting him turns into a booster when he outgrows the harness so it better last for many years yet as I want him in there to the max weight 100pds.

I will be majorly pissed if it gets here and dosnt have the full time left on it.







:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What seat are you looking at? Most 3-in-1 seats aren't great boosters, with the exception of the Nautilus and the Frontier. The 100 lb limit is for the backless booster portion.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Cosco Apex -- and yes, it's very likely that deeply discounted seats are 1-2 years old.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It didnt say that on the booster seat I got about the 100lb being backless. I thought that if she got to 57 inches tall before she got to be 100 then I would need to take the back off. But if she was 100 before 57 then the back stays on.

I know ds's goes up to 100lbs as a booster and the back dosnt come off.

Booster Graco Safe Seat Step 3 Tubo

Quote:



Fits your "big kid" 3-10 years old, from 30-100 lbs and 38" to 57" tall
Easily converts to backless booster for years of use
Cushioned with GracoPedic luxury foam for extra padding and added comfort
Two plush side pillows and added support & comfort
Height adjustable head support grows with your child
Padded arm rests are height adjustable
Hide-away cup holders to stash snacks & road supplies
Deluxe seat cushion removes for machine washing
Open loop belt guides easily position your vehicle's seatbelt
Energy EPS energy absorbing foam

Apex 5pt is the Safety 1st Apex 65

Quote:



For children 22-65 lbs with extended use harness system
For children 40-100 lbs as belt positioning booster
Integrated five-point harness system with front adjuster that makes it easy to loosen and tighten belts from front of seat
Two-piece harness tie that keeps harness in position
Three-position adjustable headrest that accommodates your child up to 57"
Fixed armrests with soft covers
Detachable cup holder that can be used on either side of seat
Integrated shoulder belt guides in headrest
Extra padded toddler insert


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I suspect an_aurora was thinking of a different seat. You are correct that the Apex goes up to 100# as a highbacked booster, though many kids will outgrow the booster by height before 100#.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you for the help. I will check the exp. date when they get here. Not sure when that will be but they are shipping from NY and I am in TN so with any luck early next week.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

How are you feeling?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I still have a bit of neck soreness and lower back pain but nothing major. Mentally I am still not myself









I am thinking we all need to see a chiro even though ds hasnt had any pain. But with buying the seats and getting the van back running again we just dont have the $ right now.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I still have a bit of neck soreness and lower back pain but nothing major. Mentally I am still not myself









I am thinking we all need to see a chiro even though ds hasnt had any pain. But with buying the seats and getting the van back running again we just dont have the $ right now.

Yeah, that sucks, unfortunately.







Do you have Personal Injury Protection on your insurance? That will pay for it.

You won't feel yourself for awhile, unfortunately.







I'm so sorry.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank goodness yes we have that but only up to $1,000 and I need to make sure it pays for dd's ambulance ride and the ER visit before I add more to it.

Thank you for the hugs they are greatly appriciated.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Thank goodness yes we have that but only up to $1,000 and I need to make sure it pays for dd's ambulance ride and the ER visit before I add more to it.

My ambulance ride was $544. I thought I was gonna DIE when I saw that bill! (I went because I wanted to be sure nothing was broken. My dad had been in a wreck when I was 17 but he never went to the ER and ended up in a wheelchair.)

After things have settled, get your PIP up to $25K or whatever the limit is. That's what we had ours at (thank God!) but we still went through it QUICK. Also, we'd been hit by someone, so her insurance ended up paying. Unfortunately, the settlement was LESS than what our bills came to, but we were just so exhausted and worn out dealing w/ the insurance companies and everything that we settled for that lower amount. We still owe a few bills totaling about $2K.









Quote:

Thank you for the hugs they are greatly appriciated.
You're welcome. I understand all too well. I still deal w/ the physical effects of our accident and it's been 4 yrs.

Try ignatia amara (homeopathic) because this is a very emotional experience to deal with. It would probably be good for all of you.

My kids ... oh, it killed me. They were 3 and 4.5 when it happened and we were NOT up on all the carseat info out there. I had them in backless boosters!







My son (the older of the 2) cried, "She bammed me! She bammed my head 3 times!" He took it so personally!







It was so hard.

Our doc prescribed flexeril for me, which is a muscle relaxer. It helped some. That might be something you could try.

Also Kava Kava is good for muscle relaxation, and magnesium, and don't forget a good old epsom salts bath w/ some nice lavender oil and orange oil in it.










Take it easy and I hope the carseats are what you need and have plenty of years left on them!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Unfortunatly we can only afford liability insurance. My parents actually pay that bill for us so I am not sure if more medical could be added without raising the premium. As it is this wreck is going to increase it







Dont know how much yet though.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The seats are here







: Got here just after 7PM and I was worried they where not coming.







:

I checked the expiration date since I was worried about super old seats but that wasnt the case.

Turbo Booster $39.99 = 7/07 since dd is already 8yo this isnt a problem at all.

Apex $89.99 = 9/08 so that will get ds to nearly 10yo unless he grows past 57 inches before that dont think he will hit 100pds by then either but you never know









I am happy and thankful there was a sale when I desperately needed one.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

That's great, Mama. I am glad it all worked out for you in the end!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

: Fantastic!!


----------

